# Should i change food for my maltese?



## Lawrey (Oct 1, 2012)

My baby is 3 month old plus and has been feeding on ANF Holistic kibble. Soaked in water. It was recommended by the breeder i bought him from. But he has been having soft stool here and there. So i was thinking of switching to another food, what's are the recommended kibbles for my boy?:chili:

This is the kibble he is currently feeding on :


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

i currently feed arthur artemis - he is ok with it and his stool is normal. 

i do feed him raw chicken neck from time to time though. 

i am thinking of switching arthur to the BARF diet (based on raw food which many users say is excellent for their dogs)


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

If you search through this section of the forum, you will find a lot of suggestions about food. Many folks also look at Whole Dog Journal (Whole Dog Journal) and Dog Food Advisor (Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor) for guidance about brands of foods.

One thing to remember is that no one food works for everyone. As an example, one of mine had sporadic bouts of diarrhea until I took anything with poultry out of her diet. She's not allergic by the clinical definition of the word, but it simply does not agree with her. If you're not happy with the "results" you're getting on your current food, give thoughtful consideration to switching but don't switch or follow a trend simply because a lot of people say they do it.

You will see several popular brands in the threads on feeding; if you like dry kibble, Fromm's is a quality food. Whatever you switch to, be sure and do so gradually, mixing in increasingly higher proportions of the new food over several weeks.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Maggie gave you good advice.

I'd add - whatever you decide to switch to -

1. Make sure you read up on it first (as you're doing  ), and be sure it is the food you want to switch him to...

because:

2. You only want to change foods slowly, and if he doesn't like it and you have to change again - it can be rough on a puppy's system.

These fluffs can be picky - and so if he is eating well on his current food I'd almost suggest not changing him right now. He is still young. I looked at the food he is on - it isn't horrible, but sure you could switch him to something better.

There are many puppy foods recommended on the forum that pups have loved. So you could try one of those.

If he is having loose stools -

First, get a stool test run to make sure he is clean of parasites.

But - another thing to look at is HOW MUCH he is eating.

Often times fluff puppies will have loose stools or even full out diarrhea if you are feeding them too much.

Just a thought.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I would make some suggestions but I have no idea what is available in singapore. Can you get acana or fromm? Nutri source? You may have foods available that are not necissarily bad but that I wouldn't normally recomend. Sometimes Royal Canin might be the best you can find (I am not saying it's bad). 

The dog food advisor website is a great place to start, you can also just check labels. You want to avoid by products and mystery meat (meat sources that are not identified). I like to have meat or meat meal in the first 2-4 ingredients. I like to see meats followed by whole foods-but sometimes that doesn't always happen. I try to avoid products that are made in china but I know different countries have different rules and it's not always listed on the bags..


----------

